# Veneer stone to vinyl siding corner post transition



## mg5487 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello, 

I have been planning out a vinyl siding project for my home and have decided to do stone veneer on the foundation which is currently cinderblock. I was thinking to do stone on the wall at the front door, maybe just like a wainscoting, 3 or 4 feet high. 

My question is how does this stone transition to the next wall over which will be sided. It's an outside corner. Do I do corner pieces or notch the corner post or use pvc trim? I can't really find any pictures of what to do.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

mg5487 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been planning out a vinyl siding project for my home and have decided to do stone veneer on the foundation which is currently cinderblock. I was thinking to do stone on the wall at the front door, maybe just like a wainscoting, 3 or 4 feet high.
> 
> My question is how does this stone transition to the next wall over which will be sided. It's an outside corner. Do I do corner pieces or notch the corner post or use pvc trim? I can't really find any pictures of what to do.



You could put a pc of trim or vinyl J. Your choice. Put a scrap piece of J up so you have a template of how far over to place the stone. I like miratec (or whatever) because it gives you a nice straight corner. Nail it on before the stone even with the wall surface that the stone is getting attached to.


----------



## mg5487 (Sep 18, 2017)

Gotcha, so do the vinyl corner post first then just run the stone right to it?


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Here’s a closer shot. The stuff touching the porch is pvc, the rest is miratec.


----------



## mg5487 (Sep 18, 2017)

Okay cool, sorry I couldn't see the pictures on my phone, but it makes perfect sense. I can't find miratec in my area but it looks similar to azek or other pvc trims


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure about your situation but vinyl channel can carry lot of water down. Definitely a drip edge over the stone if starter strip is over it. If vinyl corner, and not much overhanging roof, I would add vinyl angle to the channel so draining water can't have direct path to the stones.


----------

